# Mahler 2-4 in sequence



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

I enjoy listening to Mahler's first trilogy (symphonies 2-4) in sequence, sometimes on successive evenings, sometimes on a single huge Meistersinger-sized evening.

Two problems with this.

*PROBLEM ONE*

Two of the greatest Mahler conductors-Bruno Walter and Otto Klemperer-recorded the Second & Fourth but not the Third. *Which recorded Third would seem to you to fit most harmoniously between Walter's Second & Fourth?* And which would fit most harmoniously between *Klemperer's?*

*PROBLEM TWO*

Whenever I play Mahler 2-4 in sequence, part of me always yearns to hear the same contralto in 3 as in 2. In fact, if the contralto in 2 has a particularly vibrant personality (Ferrier or Forrester, for instance), I almost feel it's an act of vandalism to change over to anyone else in 3.

I don't feel the same about the sopranos in 2 and 4. But *IF I wanted to listen to Mahler 2-4 with the same soprano & contralto throughout, what would my best option be?*

I can think of only three conductors who recorded 2-4 with consistent soloists:

Donath & Soffel cond. Inbal (Denon).
Oelze & Schuster cond. Stenz (Oehms).
Alexander & van Nes cond. Haitink (2: live Kerstmatinee; 3 & 4: Philips studio recordings).

With Walter and Klemperer, where we'd need to change conductor for 3, a few options would allow us nevertheless to keep the soloists the same, e.g.:

2 with Stader & Forrester cond. Walter; 3 with Forrester cond. van Beinum, Haitink, or Mehta (which would fit best?); 4 with Stader cond. Walter.

2 with Schwarzkopf & Rössel-Majdan cond. Klemperer; 3 with Rössel-Majdan cond. Adler or Scherchen (which?); 4 with Schwarzkopf cond. Klemperer.

Or possibly even:

2 with Vincent & Ferrier cond. Klemperer; 3 with Ferrier cond. Boult; 4 with Vincent cond. Mengelberg. (I've sometimes followed Klemperer's 2 with Boult's 3, but I've never dared to follow Boult with Mengelberg's 4-I like both, but I'm not sure that my heart could stand the jolt.)

Any opinions about the relative merits of these? And any other favorite options with matched soloists?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Considering that 95% of the interpretation of such large scale symphonies comes from the conductor, I think that selecting based on soloists would lead to very disparate performances. If I really wanted to listen to the Wunderhorn symphonies with a conductor who had a long involvement with Mahler than most (albeit nowhere near as much as Walter & Klemperer), it would be Barbirolli - his 1st, 2nd & 3rd are at the top of my lists for those works. The 4th is very good but afflicted with some performance glitches (his 4th also has Heather Harper.) 

BTW, don't forget the live Klemperer/Bavarian Radio Symphony with Heather Harper and Janet Baker, a performance which is now my preference over his studio recording.


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Becca said:


> Considering that 95% of the interpretation of such large scale symphonies comes from the conductor, I think that selecting based on soloists would lead to very disparate performances.


Good point. Absolutely! In my second question, I'm assuming that (wherever possible) the conductor would be kept the same _as well as_ the soloists. Obviously nothing would be gained by jettisoning uniformity of conductor in order to attain uniformity of soloists!

Also agree with your praise of Barbirolli and the late Klemperer 2nd. (Both Walter & Klemperer left several other good 2nds & 4ths, apart from those I've happened to mention.) But I'm not asking "What are the best recordings of Mahler 2-4 _regardless of_ soloists?" There are already excellent TC threads on that question, and I wouldn't want to trespass on them!

All this makes me reflect how extraordinarily _rich_ the field of Mahler recordings has become. Just about every significant Mahler conductor has left behind a multiplicity of good recordings, at least in the commonest symphonies.

Afterthought: Should I divide this thread into two? I'm really asking 2 separate questions:

1: Whose 3rd is most similar to Walter's/Klemperer's 2nd & 4th?

2: Which is the best 2nd-3rd-4th sequence with matched soloists? (Someone _might_ bring in Walter or Klemperer here, if they could find a close enough matching 3rd, but I imagine most folks would choose a sequence with the same conductor as well as soloists.)


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Becca said:


> If I really wanted to listen to the Wunderhorn symphonies with a conductor who had a long involvement with Mahler than most (albeit nowhere near as much as Walter & Klemperer), it would be Barbirolli.


This raises another interesting (although OT!) question in my mind. I know Barbirolli corresponded with Mahler. Did Mahler ever hear Barbirolli conduct, and if so, did he make any comments about it? I've often wondered.

Edit: No, I'll take this one into a different thread.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

See my response in the other thread.

As to your original question, I did understand that but honestly wouldn't even know how to begin finding another performance which could be inserted ... the really good Mahler conductors tend to be individualists not followers. Having said that, it would probably be easier to find someone who was more like Walter in style than Klemperer!


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Becca said:


> It would probably be easier to find someone who was more like Walter in style than Klemperer!


Yes. In other music it can certainly be done (Klemperer performances have been falsely marketed as Knappertsbusch & vice versa). But in Mahler? Doubtful.


----------

